# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  योग , योगासन और उनके फायदे

## mantu007

चलिए अब कुछ योग के बारें मे जानते हैं और योगासन करने के तरीके सीखते हैं .




हम योग की चर्चा सुनते हैं। योग का शारीरिक पक्ष महत्त्वपूर्ण है। शरीर की संरचना वैज्ञानिक है। शरीर विज्ञान में शरीर के स्थूल आधारों का अध्ययन किया जाता है जबकि साधना मार्ग में शरीर के सूक्ष्म आधारों की चर्चा की जाती है।
शरीर पर योग के प्रभाव को जानने से पूर्व शरीर की संरचना को जान लेना अत्यन्त रोचक है।
जन्मावस्था में जीवात्मा शरीर के तिहरे आवरण में संचरण करती है। साधना विज्ञान इन्हें स्थूल, सूक्ष्म एवं कारण शरीर कहता है। इन तीन शरीर में स्थूल शरीर दिखाई देता है जबकि सूक्ष्म और कारण शरीर अदृश्य रहते हैं। यह भी जान लें कि स्थूल शरीर अन्य दोनों सूक्ष्म और कारण शरीर का आधार है। इन तीनों शरीर का परस्पर नितान्त घनिष्ठ सम्बन्ध है।
व्यक्ति का भोग, योग और मोक्ष इन तीन शरीरों को यथावत सक्रिय करने से ही सिद्ध होता है। भोग और योग को समझने के लिए तैत्तिरीय उपनिषद के ऋषि ने इसे पंच कोशों में वर्गीकत किया है, जोकि इस प्रकार हैं-
१. अन्नमय कोश
२. प्राणमय कोश
३. मनोमय कोश
४. विज्ञानमय कोश
५. आनन्दमय कोश
हमारे स्थूल शरीर और उसकी क्रियाओं को अन्नमय कोश के रूप में हमारे सूक्ष्म शरीर की क्रियाओं और भाव दशाओं को प्राणमय, मनोमय और विज्ञानमय कोश के रूप में तथा कारण शरीर और उसकी भावदशा को आनन्दमय कोश के रूप में जाना गया है।
स्थूल शरीर और इसके दो घटक ज्ञानेन्द्रियां और कर्मेंन्द्रियां अन्नमय कोश का हिस्सा हैं। बाह्य त्वचा से लेकर भीतर की हड्डी, मांस, मेद, अस्थि, मज्जा आदि सभी धातुओं तक का जो भाग है वह अन्नमय कोश कहलाता है। शरीर का प्रत्येक भाग जो अन्न का ऋणी है वह सब अन्नमय कोश का भाग है। शरीर का जो भाग तोल में आता है वह सब अन्नमय कोश का भाग है। इसके महत्त्वपूर्ण भाग हैं-कर्मेन्द्रियां, ज्ञानेन्द्रियां, हृदय, फेफड़े और मस्तिष्क। हमारी पांच ज्ञानेनिद्रयां-चक्षु, श्रोत्र, नासिका, रसना और स्पर्श। इन्द्रिय तो वह अदृष्ट उपकरण है जिसके उपयोग से संवेदनाओं की प्रतीति होती है। ये इन्द्रिय निराकार हैं क्योंकि किसी ने इन्हें देखा नहीं है। आंख और कान बहुत दूर पर स्थित वस्तुओं की प्रतीति कराते हैं। इन पांचों इन्द्रियों से जिन संवेदनाओं की प्रतीति होती है वे पांच तन्मात्राा कहलाती हैं जोकि क्रमशः रूप, शब्द, गंध, रस और स्पर्श। इनको जन्म देने वाले महाभूत भी पांच हैं-अग्नि, आकाश, पृथ्वी, जल और वायु।
हृदय अन्नमय कोश का एक अत्यन्त महत्त्वपूर्ण अवयव है जोकि समस्त शरीर को शुद्ध रक्त की आपूर्ति सुनिश्चित करता है। इसके एक द्वार से रक्त अन्दर आता है और दूसरे द्वार से बाहर जाता है। हृदय की धड़कन रक्त के भीतर आने और बाहर जाने का संकेत है। एक स्वस्थ युवा का हृदय एक मिनट में ७२ बार तथा शिशु का १४० बार आकुंचन-प्रसारण क्रिया करता है। मानसिक उद्वेगों तथा शारीरिक श्रम के समय यह गति बढ़ जाती है। इसके विपरीत उपवास, निर्बलता एवं संताप के समय घट जाती है।
योग से स्थूल शरीर का रूपान्तरण
योग से अन्नमय स्थूल शरीर का रूपान्तरण होता है। योग से शरीर के स्थूल एवं सूक्ष्म अवयवों को उनकी प्राकृतिक अवस्था में सक्रिय रखता है।
स्वास्थ्य का मूल मन्त्र यही है कि शरीर के अंग प्राकृतिक ढंग से कार्यशील करते रहें। कृत्रिम साधनों पर निर्भर स्वास्थ्य कदापि स्थिर नहीं रह सकता है। अधिक औषधि के सेवन से शरीर की प्राकृतिक सक्रियता जड़ से समाप्त हो जाती है। यह जान लें कि एक प्रकार की व्याधि का समाधान करने वाली औषधि किसी अन्य नई व्याधि को जन्म दे रही होती है। शारीरिक व्याधियां ही मानसिक व्याधियों को जन्म देती हैं।
योग की विभिन्न क्रियाओं आसन, प्राणायाम, तप, मुद्रा, बंध, षट्कर्म आदि के द्वारा रक्त, प्राण, नाड़ी ग्रन्थि आदि का शोधन किया जाता है। ऐसे में विकारों और व्याधियों को जन्म देने वाले समस्त मल शरीर से पलायन कर जाते हैं।
आहार, निद्रा और ब्रह्मचर्य व्रत से बंधा जीवन स्वास्थ्य की बपौती है। योग दर्शन के अष्टांग योग के प्रथम दो सोपान यम और नियम स्वस्थ व्यक्ति और स्वस्थ समाज का मूलाधार है। यम अर्थात्* अहिंसा, सत्य, अस्तेय, ब्रह्मचर्य एवं अपरिग्रह जहां विकासशील शिष्ट समाज के द्योतक हैं वहां नियम शौच, सन्तोष, तप, स्वाध्याय, और ईश्वर प्राणिधान व्यक्तिगत उत्कर्ष के नियंता हैं। अतः यह कह सकते हैं कि योग तन-मन की शुद्धता का परिचायक है।

----------


## mantu007

*शारीरिक एवं मानसिक फायदे*



योग मुद्रा, ध्यान और योग में श्वसन की विशेष क्रियाओं द्वारा तनाव से  राहत मिलती है, यह प्रमाणित तथ्य है. योग मन को विभिन्न विषयों से हटाकर  स्थिरता प्रदान करता है और कार्य विशेष में मन को स्थिर करने में सहायक  होता है. 
 हम मनुष्य किसी चीज़ की ओर तभी आकर्षित होते हैं जब उनसे हमें लाभ मिलता  है. जिस तरह से योग के प्रति हमलोग आकर्षित हो रहे हैं वह इस बात का संकेत  हैं कि योग के कई फायदे हैं. योग को न केवल हमारे शरीर को बल्कि मन और  आत्मिक बल को सुदृढ़ और संतुष्टि प्रदान करता है. दैनिक जीवन में भी योग के  कई फायदे हैं, आइये! इनसे परिचय करें.
स्त्री पुरूष, बच्चे, युवा,  वृद्ध सभी के लिए योग लाभप्रद और फायदेमंद है. शरीर क्षमताओं एवं लोच के  अनुसार योग में किसी परिवर्तन और बदलाव किया जा सकता है. किसी भी स्थिति  में योग लाभप्रद होता है.
*मन और भावनाओं पर योग*
जीवन  में सकारात्मक विचारों का होना बहुत आवश्यक है. निराशात्मक विचार असफलता  की ओर ले जाता है. योग से मन में सकारात्मक उर्जा का संचार होता है. योग से  आत्मिक बल प्राप्त होता है और मन से चिंता, विरोधाभास एवं निराशा की भावना  दूर हो जाती है. मन को आत्मिक शांति एवं आराम मिलता है जिससे मन में  प्रसन्नता एवं उत्साह का संचार होता है. इसका सीधा असर व्यक्तित्व एवं सेहत  पर होता है.
*तनाव से मुक्ति* 
तनाव  अपने आप में एक बीमारी है जो कई अन्य बीमारियों को निमंत्रण देता है. इस  तथ्य को चिकित्सा विज्ञान भी स्वीकार करता है. योग का एक महत्वपूर्ण फायदा  यह है कि यह तनाव से मुक्ति प्रदान करता है. योग मुद्रा, ध्यान और योग में  श्वसन की विशेष क्रियाओं द्वारा तनाव से राहत मिलती है, यह प्रमाणित तथ्य  है. योग मन को विभिन्न विषयों से हटाकर स्थिरता प्रदान करता है और कार्य  विशेष में मन को स्थिर करने में सहायक होता है. तनाव मुक्त होने से शरीर और  मन पर सकारात्मक प्रभाव पड़ता है. कार्य करने की क्षमता भी बढ़ती है.
*मानसिक क्षमताओं का विकास 
*स्मरण  शक्ति एवं बौद्धिक क्षमता जीवन में प्रगति के लिए प्रमुख साधन माने जाते  हैं. योग से मानसिक क्षमताओं का विकास होता है और स्मरण शक्ति पर भी  गुणात्मक प्रभाव होता है. योग मुद्रा और ध्यान मन को एकाग्र करने में सहायक  होता है. एकाग्र मन से स्मरण शक्ति का विकास होता है. प्रतियोगिता  परीक्षाओं में तार्किक क्षमताओं पर आधारित प्रश्न पूछे जाते हैं. योग तर्क  शक्ति का भी विकास करता है एवं कौशल को बढ़ता है. योग की क्रियाओं द्वारा  तार्किक शक्ति एवं कार्य कुशलता में गुणात्मक प्रभाव होने से आत्मविश्वास  भी बढ़ता है.
*शरीर में लोच 
*योग  से शरीर मजबूत और लचीला होता है. योग मांसपेशियों को सुगठित और शरीर को  संतुलित रखता है. सुगठित और संतुलित और लोचदार शरीर होने से कार्य क्षमता  में भी वृद्धि होती है. कुछ योग मुद्राओं से शरीर की हड्डियां भी पुष्ट और  मजबूत होती हैं. यह अस्थि सम्बन्धी रोग की संभावनाओं को भी कम करता है.
*सेहत और योग*
योग  शरीर को सेहतमंद बनाए रखता है और कई प्रकार की शरीरिक और मानसिक  परेशानियों को दूर करता है. योग श्वसन क्रियाओं को सुचारू बनाता है. योग के  दौरान गहरी सांस लेने से शरीर तनाव मुक्त होता है. योग से रक्त संचार भी  सुचारू होता है और शरीर से हानिकारक टाँक्सिन निकल आते हैं. यह थकान,  सिरदर्द, जोड़ों के दर्द से राहत दिलाता है एवं ब्लड प्रेसर को सामान्य  बनाए रखने में भी सहायक होता है.

----------


## mantu007

सावधानियों का ख्याल रखकर योग किया जाए तो योग हर प्रकार से लाभप्रद होता है.  एसा कीजिये कि योग भी सहज जीवन का हिस्सा बन जाए 
योग का सम्बन्ध न केवल शरीर और मन से है बल्कि यह आत्मा से भी सम्बन्धित  है.  योग का पूर्ण लाभ प्राप्त करने के लिए कुछ विशेष सावधानियों की जरूरत  होती है.  सावधानियों का ख्याल रखकर योग किया जाए तो योग हर प्रकार से  लाभप्रद होता है.  योग सम्बन्धी इन्हीं खास बातों का जिक्र यहां प्रस्तुत  है. 



*योग के लिए मन स्थिति* 
किसी  भी कार्य में सकारात्मक मन स्थिति होने से गुणात्मक परिणाम मिलता है.  योग  के साथ भी यही बात लागू होता है.  योग शुरू करने से पहले अपने मन से  नकारात्मक विचारों को दूर कर लेना चाहिए.  जब योग के लिए आप तैयार हों तो  सबसे पहले लक्ष्य तय कर लेना चाहिए कि मुझे कहां तक पहुंचना है.  लक्ष्य को  हासिल करने के लिए उतावलापन नहीं दिखाना चाहिए.  धीरे धीरे अभ्यास से  लक्ष्य को हासिल करने की चेष्टा करनी चाहिए.  योग आरम्भ करने से पहले एक  नोट बुक तैयार कर लेना चाहिए जिसमें प्रतिदिन के अनुभव, विचारों एवं  योगाभ्यास की सफलताओं को लिखना चाहिए. 



*योग के लिए समय* 
हम  सभी ने महसूस किया होगा कि जिन चीज़ों को नियमित एक नियत समय पर किया जाता  है वह आदत में शामिल हो जाता है.  जब कोई चीज़ आदत बन जाती है तो वह जीवन  का हिस्सा बन जाता है और सहज लगने लगता है.  योग भी सहज जीवन का हिस्सा बन  जाए इसके लिए आपको अपनी सुविधा के अनुसार एक निश्चित समय तय कर लेना चाहिए  ताकि नियत समय पर आप योग कर पाएं.  यह समय आपकी सुविधा के अनुसार कुछ भी हो  सकता है. 
योगाभ्यास शुरू करते समय शुरू में कुछ हल्के फुल्के योग करना चाहिए.   प्रारम्भ में अधिक समय तक योग न भी करें तो कोई बात नहीं.  योगाभ्यास के  क्रम में धीरे धीरे समय बढ़ाते जाना चाहिए और नियमित 45-90 मिनट तक योग  करना चाहिए.  अगर किसी दिन समय की कमी हो तो कुछ मिनट योग करने से भी काम  चल जाता है और आपको योग का पूरा लाभ मिलता है.  ध्यान देने वाली बात है समय  से अधिक रूचि और योग के प्रति सकारात्मक विचार विशेष महत्व रखता है.

*योग और भोजन* 
योग  और खान पान के बीच तालमेल जरूरी है.  योग कभी भी खाना खाने के तुरंत बाद  नहीं करना चाहिए.  योग हमेशा खाली पेट करना चाहिए.  अगर आपने भर पेट खाना  खाया है तो कम से कम दो से तीन घंटे के बाद योग करना चाहिए.  अगर आपने  गरिष्ठ भोजन (Heavy Diet) किया है तो भोजन पच जाने के बाद योग करना चाहिए.   गरिष्ठ भोजन पचने में समय लगता है.  योगाभ्यास से पहले चाय, कॉफी, सिगरेट,  शराब आदि का सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

एक के बाद एक बहुत ही जनहित ओर ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र बना के हम सबकी मदद, जानकारी बङाने के लिये आपको धन्यवाद , रेपों+

----------


## mantu007

*अभी पहले कुछ आसान से योग फिर बाद में बड़े बड़े योग को करेंगे* 


i [COLOR="#0000FF"] yog ,yogasan or unke fayde
Yog ke sharirik or maansil fayde
Yog ke liye manahsthiti
Yog or bhojan
Yog ke aasan
Yog ke tareeke
Saavdhania ,yog kriya
Jane ab hindi me[/COLOR

----------


## mantu007

> एक के बाद एक बहुत ही जनहित ओर ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र बना के हम सबकी मदद, जानकारी बङाने के लिये आपको धन्यवाद , रेपों+


*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र , जो आप मेरे इस सूत्र पर पधारे .*

----------


## mantu007

*गर्दन के आसान योग*



इसी प्रकार योग के समय पहले कुछ आसान योग करने चाहिए फिर कठिन योगों का  अभ्यास करना चाहिए.  हल्के फुल्के योग से धीरे धीरे शरीर में लचक आ जाता है  जिससे कठिन योग के लिए शरीर तैयार हो जाता है.


जिस प्रकार किसी गाड़ी को सबसे पहले फस्ट गियर में चलाते हैं फिर धीरे  धीरे टांप गियर पर ले जाते हैं योग का एक सामान्य नियम यह है कि योग शुरू  करते समय कुछ हलके फुल्के आसन करने चाहिए.


इन आसनों से शरीर में उर्जा का संचार होता है और दूसरी बात यह कि इनसे  शरीर कठिन योगों के लिए तैयार होता है.  अगर हल्के फुल्के आसन की जगह सीधा  कठिन आसन ही शुरू किया जाए तो किसी प्रकार की परेशानियां भी आ सकती हैं.   गर्दन के योग, कंघे के योग, प्रार्थना मुद्रा कुछ ऐसे ही आसान योग हैं.

----------


## mantu007

*ग्रीवा संचालन योग के लाभ* 
लाभइस योग से गर्दन से सम्बन्धित विभिन्न प्रकार की परेशानियां में लाभ  मिलता है.  इस योग के नियमित अभ्यास से चेहरे पर कांति आती है और गर्दन  सुडौल होता है.  यह तनाव कम करता है और शरीर के ऊपरी हिस्से को आराम और  सुकून देता है.  मानसिक तनाव को कम करने में भी यह योग कारगर है.  जिन  लोगों को लम्बे समय तक गर्दन एक ही स्थिति में रखकर काम करना होता है उनके  लिए यह बहुत ही लाभप्रद है.


*ग्रीवा संचालन के लिए तैयारी
*ग्रीवा संचालन योग बैठ कर आसानी से किया जा सकता है.  इसे  आराम की मुद्रा में बैठकर, कमल मु्द्रा में बैठकर किया जाता है.  चाहें तो  इस योग को खड़े रह कर भी कर सकते हैं.  इस योग के दौरान गर्दन के मूवमेंट  के अनुसार श्वास प्रश्वास करना चाहिए.  इस योग के द्वारा श्वसन पर भी  नियंत्रण करने का अभ्यास किया जा सकता है.  योग में बल की जरूरत नहीं होती  है अत योग के क्रम में गर्दन के मूवमेंट को सामान्य बनाए रखना चाहिए.   गर्दन को अनावश्य रूप से तानना नहीं चाहिए.  ग्रीवा संचालन योग में इस बात  का ख्याल रखना चाहिए कि केवल आपका सिर ही मूवमेंट करे न कि पूरा शरीर.


*सावधानियां*
जिन लोगों को गर्दन से सम्बन्धित किसी प्रकार की कोई परेशानी हो उन्हें यह  योग किसी चिकित्सक की राय से ही करनी चाहिए.  स्पांडिलाइसिस और सरवाइकिल की  शिकायत जिन्हें हो उन्हें कुशल योग प्रशिक्षक की देख रेख में ही यह योग  करना चाहिए.  अधिक उर्म के लोगों एवं ब्लड प्रेशर की शिकायत वाले लोगों को  भी इस प्रकार की सावधानी रखनी चाहिए.

----------


## mantu007

*प्रक्रिया*

सबसे पहले आराम की मुद्रा में बैठना चाहिए.  रीढ़ की हड्डी को हमेशा  सीधा रखना चाहिए.  दोनों हथेलियों को घुटनों पर रखना चाहिए.  गर्दन सीधी और  आंखें खुली होनी चाहिए.सांस छोड़ते हुए ठुड्डी को छाती से सटायें.सांस खींचते हुए सिर को पीछे की ओर ले जाएं.सांस छोड़ते हुए गर्दन को सामान्य स्थिति में लाएं.  इस क्रिया को 5 से 6 बार दुहराएं.इसी प्रक्रिया को गरदन के ऊपर और नीचे के बजाय  दांये एवं बायें करें.गरदन को दांये एवं बांये करने की प्रक्रिया को भी 5 से 6 बार दुहराएं.

----------


## mantu007

*दंडासन योग मुद्रा*



बैठकर किये जाने वाले योगों में एक है दंडासन. इस योग से रीढ़ की हड्डी  सीधी रहती है.  यह सिटिंग पोस्चर के लिए बेहतरीन योग है. योग का अभ्यास  करने वालो के लिए इस योग की मु्द्रा कई प्रकार से लाभदायक है.


*दंडासन के लाभ 
*

इस योग के अभ्यास से सही ठंग से बैठना का तरीका जान पाते हैं.  इस योग की  मुद्रा का नियमित अभ्यास करने से हिप्स और पेडू में मौजूद तनाव दूर होता है  और इनमें लचीलापन आता है. इस आसन से कमर मजबूत और सुदृढ़ होता है.

----------


## mantu007

*दंडासन अवस्था 
*

बैठकर किये जाने वाले योग मुद्राओं में दंडासन प्राथमिक अवस्था का योग है.   इस योग की मुद्रा में शरीर के ऊपरी और नीचले हिस्से दोनों का ख्याल रखना  होता है.  शरीर का ऊपरी हिस्सा सीधा और तना हुआ रहना चाहिए. इस स्थिति में  सामान्य और सहज रहना चाहिए.  शरीर का नीचला हिस्सा ज़मीन से लगा होना  चाहिए.  इस स्थिति में शरीर को सीधा रखने के लिए जरूरत के अनुसार जंघाओं पर  हाथ रखने के बजाय, आप हाथों को पीछे कमर पर ले जाकर दोनों हाथों की  उंगलियों के बीच बंधन बनाकर कमर का सहारा दे सकते हैं. अगर कमर को मोड़ना  कठिन हो तो सहारा देने के लिए आप कम्बल को मोड़कर उसपर बैठ सकते है.


*योग क्रिया* 

1.दंडासन में सबसे पहले सीधा तन कर बैठना चाहिए और दोनों पैरों को चहरे के समानान्तर एक दूसरे से सटाकर सीधा रखना चाहिए.2.हिप्स को ज़मीन की दिशा में थोड़ा दबाकर रखना चाहिए और सिर को सीधा रखना चाहिए.3 अपने पैरो की उंगलियों को अंदर की ओर मोड़ें और तलवों ये बाहर की ओर धक्का दें.

----------


## mantu007

*सेतु बांध आसन योग*


**


*सेतु बांध आसन से लाभ –*
इस आसन से छाती को फैलने का पूरा अवसर  मिलता है. कमर और रीढ़ की हड्डियों  को सुदृढ़ बनाये रखने के लिए भी यह आसन  बहुत ही कारगर होता है. सेतु बांध  योग मुद्रा से मेरूदंड लचीला होता है साथ  ही गर्दन से तनाव भी दूर होता  है. पेट की मांसपेशियों एवं जंघाओं के लिए  भी यह एक अच्छा व्यायाम होता  है.जब आप इस योग आसन का अभ्यास करते है तो  शरीर में उर्जा का संचार होता  है.

*सेतु बांध अवस्था* 
इस आसन का अभ्यास करते समय शरीर का भार  कंधों एवं पैरों पर बराबर होना  चाहिए. कंधों को कान से कुछ दूर रखना चाहिए  एवं इस बात का ख्याल रखना  चाहिए कि गर्दन पर अधिक तनाव नहीं हो. योग के  क्रम में श्वसन एवं रीढ़ की  हड्डियों में खींचाव का पूरा ध्यान रखना चाहिए.  इस आसन का अभ्यास आप और भी  बेहतर तरीके से करना चाहते हैं तो दोनों बाजूओं  को शरीर के नीचे ले जाकर  दोनों हाथों की उंगलियों को आपस में बांध लें फिर  हाथों को पैरो की दिशा  में खींचे.

----------


## mantu007

*सावधानियां*
सेतु बांध आसन का अभ्यास करते समय कुछ सावधानियों  का ख्याल रखना चाहिए.  अगर गर्दन में, घुटनों में, कंधों में अथवा कमर में  किसी प्रकार की  परेशानी हो तो सेतु बंध आसन का अभ्यास नहीं करना चाहिए.इस  आसन का अभ्यास  उन्हें भी नहीं करना चाहिए जो उच्च रक्तचाप से पीड़ित हैं.


*योग क्रिया 
*

स्टेप 1 पीठ के बल लेट जाएं. घुटनों को मोड़कर  तलवों को अच्छी तरह से ज़मीन पर टिकाएं.स्टेप 2 शरीर के दोनों तरफ बांहों  को भूमि से लगकर रखें. इस अवस्था में हथेलियां ज़मीन पर टिकी होनी चाहिए.स्टेप 3  सांस छोड़ते हुए रीढ़ की हड्डियों को खींचे और कमर को ज़मीन की ओर  धीरे से दबाएं.स्टेप 4 गहरी सांस लेत हुए पैरों को ज़मीन की ओर दबाएं एवं  पेडु को जितना हो सके ऊपर की ओर उठाएं.स्टेप 5 इस मुद्रा में 30 सेकेण्ड  से 1 मिनट तक बने रहें.स्टेप 6 सांस छोड़ते हुए धीरे धीरे सामानय अवस्था  में लौट आएं.

----------


## mantu007

*दीर्घ प्राणायाम*





दीर्ध प्राणायाम को से छाती, फेफड़े और झिल्लियों की मांसपेशियां इससे  मजबूत और स्वस्थ रहती है.  इस योग के अभ्यास से शरीर तनाव मुक्त रहता है  एवं फुर्ती बनी रहती है
प्राणायाम को दीर्घायु प्रदान करने वाला कहा गया है.  योग के पिता  पतंजलि ने प्राणायाम के चार प्रकार बताए हैं.  प्राणायाम में सांस को  नियंत्रित किया जाता है.  यह श्वास प्रश्वास पर आधारित योग होता है.  इस  योग से कई प्रकार के शारीरिक और मानसिक लाभ प्राप्त होते हैं. 



*दीर्घ प्राणायाम के लाभ* 
दीर्ध  प्राणायाम को पूर्ण योग श्वसन के नाम से भी जाना जाता है.  इस योग के करने  से श्वसन तंत्र स्वस्थ रहता है.  छाती, फेफड़े और झिल्लियों की  मांसपेशियां इससे मजबूत और स्वस्थ रहती है.  इस योग के अभ्यास से शरीर तनाव  मुक्त रहता है एवं फुर्ती बनी रहती है.  यह योग मानसिक शांति एवं चेतना के  लिए भी लाभप्रद होता है.

----------


## mantu007

*दीर्ध प्राणायम मे श्वसन क्रिया* 
इस  योग को करते समय योग करने वाले को पेट की गति अर्थात संकुचन पर ध्यान रखना  चाहिए साथ ही छाती और पेशियों पर भी दृष्टि रखनी चाहिए.  इस योग में  योगाभ्यासी को अपने कंधों में भी श्वसन की लय को महसूस करना चाहिए.  जब आप  सांस लेते हैं तो आपके दोनों कंघे ऊपर आते हैं और सांस छोड़ते हुए नीचे की  ओर जाते हैं.  इस योग में छाती, पसलियां और फिर पेट तीनों का व्यायाम हो  जाता है.  योग की क्रिया के दौरान शरीर को सामान्य और सहज मुद्रा में रखना  चाहिए.  श्वसन क्रिया में विशेष बल नहीं लगाना चाहिए और आराम से सांस लेना  और छोड़ना चाहिए.  इस योग में पहले छाती फिर पसलियां इसके पश्चात पेट श्वसन  क्रिया में भाग लेता है अत इसे तीन चरण श्वसन भी कहा जाता है. 



*सावधानी*
जिन  लोगों को श्वसन सम्बन्धी रोग या परेशानी है अथवा फेफड़ों में कुछ शिकायत  है उन्हें इस योग को करने से पहले चिकित्सक और योग शिक्षक से सलाह लेनी  चाहिए तभी अभ्यास करना चाहिए. 



*योग की प्रकिया* 
योग  शुरू करते समय आराम की मुद्रा में ज़मीन पर पीठ के बल लेटना चाहिए.   हथेलियों को पेट पर हल्के से रखना चाहिए.  दोनों हाथों की मध्यमा उंगली  नाभि पर एक दूसरे को स्पर्श करता रहे.  धीरे धीरे सांस छोड़ते हुए पेट को  ज़मीन की दिशा में ले जाइये.  फिर धीरे धीरे सांस खींचते हुए पेट को  फुलाइये.  इस क्रिया को 5 मिनट तक बार बार दुहराना चाहिए.  सांस को पहले  छाती में महसूस करना चाहिए, फिर पसलियों में फिर पेट में.  इस क्रिया को  धीरे धीरे और आराम से करना चाहिए.

----------


## mantu007

*ध्यान मुद्रा*


ध्यान योग का महत्वपूर्ण तत्व है जो तन, मन और आत्मा के बीच लयात्मक  सम्बन्ध बनाता है.  ध्यान के द्वारा हमारी उर्जा केन्द्रित होती है.  उर्जा  केन्द्रित होने से मन और शरीर में शक्ति का संचार होता है एवं आत्मिक बल  (inner strength) बढ़ता है.
योग में ध्यान का बहुत ही महत्व है.  ध्यान के द्वारा हमारी उर्जा  केन्द्रित होती है.  उर्जा केन्द्रित होने से मन और शरीर में शक्ति का  संचार होता है एवं आत्मिक बल (inner strength) बढ़ता है.  ध्यान से वर्तमान  को देखने और समझने में मदद मिलती है.  वर्तमान में हमारे सामने जो लक्ष्य  है उसे प्राप्त करने की प्रेरण और क्षमता भी ध्यान से प्राप्त होता है. 



*योग में ध्यान का महत्व* 
ध्यान  को योग की आत्मा कहा जाता है.  प्राचीन काल में योगी योग क्रिया द्वारा  अपनी उर्जा को संचित कर आत्मिक एवं पारलौकिक ज्ञान और दृष्ट प्राप्त करते  थे.  वास्तव में ध्यान योग का महत्वपूर्ण तत्व है जो तन, मन और आत्मा के  बीच लयात्मक सम्बन्ध बनाता है और उसे बल प्रदान करता है.  हमारे मन में एक  साथ कई विचार चलते रहते हैं.  मन में दौड़ते विचरों से मस्तिष्क में कोलाहल  सा उत्पन्न होने लगता है जिससे मानसिक अशांति पैदा होने लगती है.  ध्यान  अनावश्यक विचारों को मन से निकालकर शुद्ध और आवश्यक विचारों को मस्तिष्क  में जगह देता है.  ध्यान का नियमित अभ्यास करने से आत्मिक शक्ति बढ़ती और  मानसिक शांति की अनुभूति होती है.  ध्यान का अभ्यास करते समय शुरू में 5  मिनट भी काफी होता है.  अभ्यास से 20-30 मिनट तक ध्यान लगा सकते हैं.

----------


## mantu007

*ध्यान की तैयारी* 
आज  की भाग दौड़ भरी जिन्दग़ी में मन को एकाग्र कर पाना और ध्यान लगाना बहुत  ही कठिन है.  मेडिटेशन यानी ध्यान की क्रिया शुरू करने से पहले वातावरण को  इस क्रिया हेतु तैयार कर लेना चाहिए.  ध्यान की क्रिया उस स्थान पर करना  चाहिए जहां शांति हो और मन को भटकाने वाले तत्व मौजूद नहीं हों.  ध्यान के  लिए एक निश्चित समय बना लेना चाहिए इससे कुछ दिनों के अभ्यास से यह दैनिक  क्रिया में शामिल हो जाता है फलत ध्यान लगाना आसान हो जाता है. 



*ध्यान और  आसन का  महत्व* 
आसन  में बैठने का तरीका ध्यान में काफी मायने रखता है.  ध्यान की क्रिया में  हमेशा सीधा तन कर बैठना चाहिए.  दोनों पैर एक दूसरे पर क्रास की तरह होना  चाहिए और आंखें मूंद कर नेत्र को मस्तिष्क के केन्द्र में स्थापित करना  चाहिए.  इस बात का ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि इस क्रिया में किसी प्रकार का तनाव  नहीं हो और आपकी आंखें स्थिर और शांत हों.  यह क्रिया आप भूमि पर आसन  बिछाकर कर सकते हैं अथवा पीछे से सहारा देने वाली कुर्सी पर बैठकर भी कर  सकते हैं. 



*सांस की गति का महत्व* 
योग  में सांस की गति को आवश्यक तत्व के रूप में मान्यता दी गई है.  सांस लेने  और छोड़ने की क्रिया द्वारा ध्यान को केन्द्रित करने में मदद मिलती है.   ध्यान करते समय जब मन अस्थिर होकर भटक रहा हो उस समय श्वसन क्रिया पर ध्यान  केन्द्रित करने से धीरे धीरे मन स्थिर हो जाता है और ध्यान केन्द्रित होने  लगता है.  ध्यान करते समय गहरी सांस लेकर धीरे धीरे से सांस छोड़ने की  क्रिया से काफी लाभ मिलता है. 





*ध्यान और अन्तर्दृष्टि* 
ध्यान  करते समय अगर आप उस स्थान को अपनी अन्तर्दृष्टि से देखने की कोशिश करते  हैं जहां जाने की आप इच्छा रखते हैं अथवा जहां आप जा चुके हैं और जिनकी  खूबसूरत एहसास आपके मन में बसा हुआ है तो ध्यान आनन्द दायक हो जाता है.   इससे  ध्यान मुद्रा में बैठा आसान होता एवं लम्बे समय तक ध्यान केन्द्रित  करने में भी मदद मिलती है.  अपनी अन्तर्दृष्टि से आप मंदिर, बगीचा, फूलों  की क्यारियों एवं प्राकृतिक दृष्यों को देख सकते हैं.

----------


## d1985

BAHUT ACCHA AUR GYANWARDHAK HAI..

----------


## mantu007

*सुखासन*



सुखासन बैठकर किया जाने वाला योग है.  इस योग से शरीर को सुख और शांति   की अनुभूति मिलती है.  यह योग श्वास प्रश्वास और ध्यान पर आधारित है.


*सुखासन के लाभ* 
सुखासन शांति प्रदान करने वाला योग है.  यह ध्यान और श्वसन के  लिए लाभदायक  मुद्रा है.  इस योग से बैठते समय शरीर का जो पोस्चर होना चाहिए  वह तैयार  होता है.


*सुखासन की अवस्था* 
इस योग को आप ज़मीन पर बैठकर अथवा कुर्सी पर बैठकर भी कर सकते हैं.   योग  करते समय सिर और रीढ़ ही हड्डी सीधी होनी चाहिए.  अभ्यास के दौरान नाक  से  सांस लेना और छोड़ना चाहिए.  योग अभ्यास के दौरान इस बात का ख्याल रखें  कि  छाती स्थिर हो और पेट में सांस के उतार चढ़ाव का एहसास हो.  अभ्यास के   दौरान लम्बे समय तक इस मुद्रा में बने रहना चाहिए इससे आपको अधिक मानसिक   शांति मिलती है.

----------


## mantu007

*योग की क्रिया 
*

स्टेप 1 पलथी लगाकर बैठें.स्टेप 2 दोनों पैरों को एक दूसरे को एक दूसरे के ऊपर लाएं.स्टेप 3 पैरों को खींचकर अपने नीचे लाएं.स्टेप 4 दोनों हाथो को घुटनों पर रखें और हथेलियों को
ऊपर की ओर.स्टेप 5 कंधों को आरामदायक स्थिति में झुकाएं और कोहनियों को थोड़ा पीछे रखें एवं छाती को  ऊपर की ओर तानकर फैलाएं.स्टेप 6 शरीर के  ऊपरी हिस्से को तानकर रखें एवं हिप्स को नीचे की ओर हल्का दबाएं. इस आसन का अभ्यास  5-10 मिनट कर सकते हैं.

----------


## mantu007

*जानू शीर्षासन योग* 




 शीर्षासन अपने नामानुसार सिर से किया जाने वाला व्यायाम है.इस आसन में  सिर, गर्दन, कमर, रीढ़ की हड्डियो का व्यायाम होता है.इस आसन के अभ्यास से  इन अंगों को लाभ मिलता है.


*जानू शीर्षासन के लाभ* 
जानू शीर्षासन (Janu Sirsasana) से पैरों के पीछले भाग में मौजूद तनाव दूर  होता है.आसन के अभ्यास से पैरों में दर्द से राहत मिलती है.


 यह योग कमर और रीढ़ की हड्डियों मे स्थित तनाव को कम करने में भी लाभकारी है.

----------


## mantu007

*जानू शीर्षासन अवस्था* 
इस योग की मुद्रा में पेट को जांघ  से मिलाने की कोशिश करना चाहिए न कि सिर को घुटनों से.योग की मुद्रा के  दौरान घुटने और हिप्स जमीन से लगे हों इस बात का ख्याल रखना चाहिए.अगर  घुटने जमीन से नहीं लग रहे हों तो दोनों पैरों को थोड़ा फैला सकते हैं.पहली  बार आप इस योग मुद्रा का अभ्यास करते हैं तो पैरों को सीधा ज़मीन पर टिकाए  रख पाना कठिन मालूम होता है.इस स्थिति में प्रयास के दौरान रीढ़ की हड्डी  सीधी रहे इस बात का ख्याल रखना चाहिए.सहायता के लिए चाहें तो पैरो को पट्टी  लपेट कर उसे दोनों हाथों से कसकर पकड़ें और अपनी ओर खींचकर रखते हुए सिर  का झुकाकर रखने की कोशिश करें.

*सावधानी*
अगर घुटनों में किसी प्रकार की परेशानी हो अथवा रीढ एवं कमर में तकलीफ हो तो इस योग मु्द्रा का अभ्यास नहीं करना चाहिए.
*
योग क्रिया –* 

स्टेप 1 पलथी लगाकर बैठें.स्टेप 2 बाएं पैर को मोड़कर दाएं जांघ में सटाएं.इस स्थिति में दायां घुटना ज़मीन से लगा होना चाहिए.स्टेप 3 सांस लेते हुए दोनों हाथों को सिर के ऊपर ले जाएं.स्टेप 4सांस छोडते हुए हिप्स से दाएं पैर की ओर झुकने की कोशिश करें.स्टेप 5 पेड़ु को जंघा से लगाएं.मेरूदंड सीधी रहे इस बात का ख्याल रखना चाहिए.स्टेप 6 ऐड़ियों को आगे बढ़ाएं और शरीर के ऊपरी भाग को पीछे की ओर ले जाने की चेष्टा करते हुए आगे की ओर झुकें.स्टेप 7 इस मुद्रा में 15 से 30 सेकेण्ड तक बने रहें.

----------


## mantu007

*पश्चिमोत्नासन योग मुद्रा* 




पश्चिमोत्नासन  बैठकर किया जाने  वाला योग है.यह योग जानू शीर्षासन से मिलता जुलता है. इस योग में मेरूदंड,  पैर, घुटनों के नीचे के नस और कमर मूल रूप से भाग लेते हैं.यह आसन उस  स्थिति में बहुत ही लाभप्रद होता है जब शरीर थका होता है.


* पश्चिमोत्नासन के लाभ*
इस आसन से शरीर के पीछले हिस्से में मौजूद तनाव दूर होता है.यह योग मुद्रा  मेरूदंड एवं पैरों के मांसल हिस्सों के लिए बहुत ही लाभप्रद होता है.जब आप  बहुत थके होते हैं अथवा अस्वस्थ होते हैं उस समय इस योग मुद्रा का अभ्यास  शरीर में मौजूद तनाव और थकान को कम करता है एवं ताजगी का एहसास दिलाता है.

----------


## mantu007

* योग अवस्था** –* 
जब आप पहली बार इस योग को करते हैं उस समय हो सकता है कि घुटनों के नसों  में तनाव के कारण अपने पैरों को सीधा जमीन से टिकाना आपको कठिन लगे.इस  स्थिति में घुटनों पर अधिक बल नहीं लगाना चाहिए.आप चाहें तो इस स्थिति में  सहायता के लिए कम्बल को मोड़कर उस पर बैठ सकते हैं.योग अभ्यास के दौरान जब  आप आगे की ओर झुकते हैं उस समय इस बात का ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि पेट और छाती  आगे की ओर झुके.मेरूदंड की हड्डियों में खिंचाव हो इस बात का ख्याल रखते  हुए जितना संभव हो आगे की ओर झुकने की कोशिश करनी चाहिए.


*सावधानी*
जब कमर में तकलीफ हो एवं रीढ़ की हड्डियो में परेशानी मालूम हो उस समय इस योग का अभ्यास नहीं करना चाहिए.
*
योग क्रिया*  *- 
*

स्टेप 1 पलथी लगाकर बैठें.स्टेप 2 सांस लेते हुए दोनों हाथों को सिर के ऊपर ले जाएं.स्टेप 3 सांस छोड़ते हुए कमर से पैरों की ओर झुकें एवं हाथों से तलवों को पकडेंस्टेप 4 पेड़ू को जंघा से सटाएं.इस स्थिति में गर्दन और कंधों में तनाव न हो इस बात का ख्याल रखना चाहिए.स्टेप 5 ऐड़ियों को आगे बढ़ाएं और शरीर के ऊपरी भाग को पीछे की ओर ले जाने की चेष्टा करते हुए आगे की ओर झुकें.स्टेप 6 इस मुद्रा में 15 सेकेंड से 30 सेकेंण्ड तक बने रहें.

----------


## Krish13

मंटु जी बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो आप 
बहतरीन सूत्र के लिये ++रेपो स्वीकार करो

----------


## mantu007

*नमस्कार योग*




 खड़े रहकर किये जाने वाले योगों से शरीर के सभी अंगों का साथ व्यायाम हो  जाता है और शरीर में एक साथ स्फूर्ति और उर्जा का संचार होता है.ऐसे ही  योगों में से एक है नमस्कार या प्रार्थना मुद्रा.यह एक आसान परंतु बहुत ही  लाभप्रद योग है.कठिन योगों को करने से पहले किये जाने वाले आसनों में यह भी  एक है.


 *नमस्कार और प्रार्थना मुद्रा से लाभ * 
इस योग के क्रम में आप अपने शरीर में नीचे से ऊपर तक खिंचाव महसूस कर सकते  हैं.इससे शरीर के सभी अंगों में रक्त संचार तेजी से होता है.शरीर के सभी  अंग सक्रिय और उर्जावान होते हैं.यह योग स्वास्थ्य को संतुलित रखने में  सहायक होता है.नमस्कार मुद्रा से कलाईयों के जोड़ों में तनाव कम होता है और  लचीलापन बढ़ता है.

----------


## mantu007

*नमस्कार मुद्रा अवस्था * 
जब आप नमस्कार योग कर रहे हों उस समय जैसे जैसे आप अपने कंधों को घुमाते  हैं वैसे वैसे आप अपने सीनों में ऊपर की ओर खिंचाव महसूस कर सकते हैं.कंधों  का अनुसरण करते हुए दोनों बाजूओं को गोल घुमाएं और दोनों हाथों को सीने के  मध्य लाएं.यह क्रिया आरामदायक होनी चाहिए जिससे कोहनियों एवं बाजूओं को  आरामदायक स्थिति का एहसास हो.नमस्कार की स्थिति में दोनों हथेलियां के बीच  हल्का दबाव होना चाहिए.
*
नमस्कार मुद्रा क्रिया* 
स्टेप 1 नमस्कार मुद्रा के लिए शांत मन के साथ तन कर खड़ा होना चाहिए.स्टेप 2 कोहनियों को मोड़कर हथेलियों को आमने सामने रखें.3 दोनों हथेलियों को आपस में मिलाएं.स्टेप 4 कंधों को घुमाते हुए हथेलियों को सीने के मध्य लाएं.इस बात का ख्याल रखना चाहिए कि दोनों हाथों के अंगूठे सीने से लगे हों.

----------


## mantu007

*पार्श्व नमस्कार मुद्रा*


**

 
पार्श्व  नमस्कार मुद्रा नमस्कार मुद्रा की तरह ही है.दोनों में अंतर  सिर्फ इतना है  कि नमस्कार मुद्रा में नेत्र की दिशा में नमस्कार किया जाता  है और पार्श्व  नमस्कार विपरीत दिशा में  किया जाता है.इस मुद्रा में  कोहनियों एवं कंधों  में खिंचाव होता है साथ ही इस योग से बाजूओं, कलाईयों,  हाथों और उंगलियों  में लचीलापन आता है.


*पार्श्व नमस्कार मुद्रा अवस्था  –*
इस  मुद्रा में सीने के पार्श्व भाग में हाथों को जितना ऊपर उठा सकते हैं   उठाएं.इस क्रिया में विशेष बल नहीं लगाएं, आराम पूर्वक हाथ जितना पीछे की   ओर जाएं ले जाएं.क्रिया अगर अधिक कठिन लगे तो कोहनियों को उसी स्थिति तक   लाएं जहां तक आपको आराम महसूस हो.

----------


## mantu007

*सावधानियॉ*
जब कंधों, बाजूओं अथवा कोहनियों में किसी प्रकार की परेशानी हो उस स्थिति में यह योग नहीं करना चाहिए.


*पार्श्व नमस्कार की क्रिया* 

स्टेप 1 नमस्कार मुद्रा की भांति ही सीधे तन कर खड़ें हों.स्टेप 2  अपने दोनों हाथों को पीछे ले जाएं.स्टेप 3  उंगलियों को आमने सामने ज़मीन की दिशा में मिलाएं.स्टेप 4  कलाईयों को घुमाकर उंगलियों को सिर की दिशा में लाएं.स्टेप 5  जितना संभव हो अपने हाथों को ऊपर की ओर उठाएं.

----------


## mantu007

*पवन मुक्त आसन योग*




पवन मुक्त आसन अपने नाम के अनुसार है. इस योग की क्रिया द्वारा शरीर से  दूषित वायु को शरीर से मुक्त किया जाता है. पवन मुक्त की क्रिया आसान और  सरल है.
कुछ दिनों के अभ्यास से इसे आप आसानी से कर सकते हैं. इस योग के विषय में आइये बात करें.


 *पवन मुक्त आसन के लाभ –*
पवन मुक्त आसन उदर के लिए बहुत ही लाभप्रद है. इस योग से गैसटिक, पेट की  खराबी में लाभ मिलता है. पेट की बढ़ी हुई चर्बी के लिए भी यह बहुत ही  लाभप्रद है. कमर दर्द, साइटिका, हृदय रोग, गठिया में भी यह आसन लाभकारी  होता है. स्त्रियों के लिए गर्भाशय सम्बन्धी रोग में पावन मुक्त आसन काफी  फायदेमंद होता है. इस आसन से मेरूदंड और कमर के नीचे के हिस्से में मौजूद  तनाव दूर होता है.

----------


## mantu007

*पवन मुक्त योग में सावधानियां*
जिन लोगों को कमर दर्द की शिकायत हो उन्हें यह आसन नहीं करना चाहिए अगर  करना हो तो कुशल प्रशिक्षक की देख रेख में करना चाहिए. जिनके घुटनों में  तकलीफ हो उन्हें स्वस्थ होने के बाद ही यह योग करना चाहिए. हार्नियां से  प्रभावित लोगों को भी स्वस्थ होने के बाद ही यह योग करना चाहिए. स्त्रियों  को मासिक के समय यह योग नहीं करना चाहिए.

*पवन मुक्त आसन की विधि  
*

पवन मुक्त आसन पीठ के बल लेट कर किया जाने वाला आसन है. इस आसन के लिएStep 1 पीठ के बल शवासन की मुद्रा में लेट जाएं.Step 2 धीरे धीरे दोनों घुटनों को मोड़कर तलवों को ज़मीन पर टिकाएंStep 3.दोनों हाथों से दोनों घुटनों को ऊपर से पकड़ें और सांस लेते हुए  दोनों पैर के घुटनों को सीने से लगाएं और 10-20 सेकेंड तक सांस रोक कर  रखें.Step 4 घुटनों को दोनों हाथों से मुक्त करें फिर सांस छोड़ते हुए पैरों  को सीधा करके सामान्य स्थिति में लौट आएं. इस क्रिया को 4-5 बार दुहराएं.

----------


## mantu007

*पार्श्व पवन मुक्त आसन*




 पवन  मुक्त आसन का ही एक प्रकार है पार्श्व पवन मुक्त आसन. यह आसन भी  पीठ के बल  लेटकर किया जाना वाला आसन है. इस आसन को कठोर ज़मीन पर नहीं  करना चाहिए.  इस आसन को करने से पूर्व ज़मीन पर कम्बल बिछा लें फिर योग की  क्रिया करें.
*
पार्श्व पवन मुक्त आसन से लाभ –*
इस  योग के अभ्यास से कमर में मौजूद तनाव दूर होता है और कमर में जोड़ों  में  लचीलापन आता है. यह योग मेरूदंड के लिए अच्छा और लाभकारी व्यायाम होता  है.  इस योग की क्रिया से पाचनतंत्र सक्रिय होता है जिससे पाचन शक्ति  बढ़ती है.  शरीर को सक्रिय और उर्जावान बनाने के लिए भी यह योग लाभदायक है.  योग के  क्रम में आप इस आसन को चाहें तो सबसे अंत में कर सकते हैं.

----------


## mantu007

*पार्श्व आसन की विधि –*
इस  आसन के दौरान शरीर को सामान्य स्थिति में बनाए रखना चाहिए. दोनों कंधे  और  शरीर का ऊपरी भाग ज़मीन से स्पर्श करता होना चाहिए. इस आसन में  प्रत्येक  मूवमेंट के साथ श्वास प्रश्वास करते रहना है. इस आसन के दौरान  अगर दोनों  पैर सीने से लगे होने पर अधिक तनाव महसूस हो रहा हो तो आप पैरो  को ज़मीन पर  टिकाए रखकर भी इस योग का अभ्यास कर सकते हें.


*सावधानियां*
जब पेट में किसी प्रकार की परेशानी हो अथवा गर्दन में दर्द या तनाव हो उस स्थिति में इस योग का अभ्यास नहीं करना चाहिए.


*योग क्रिया विधि – 
*

स्टेप  1 पीठ के बल शवासन की मु्द्रा में लेट जाएं.स्टेप 2 दोनों हाथों को सीधा  फैलाएं.स्टेप 3 घुटनों को मोड़ें और शरीर के नीचले भाग को ऊपर उठाएंस्टेप 4 कमर  को दाई ओर मोड़ कर घुटनों से ज़मीन को छूने की कोशिश  करें. अभ्यास के क्रम  में इस बात का ख्याल रखना चाहिए कि दोनों घुटने साथ  लगे हों और शरीर स्थिर  रहे केवल कमर और पैरों में मूवमेंट हो.स्टेप – 5 इस क्रिया को बायीं तरफ भी इसी  प्रकार करना चाहिए.

----------


## mantu007

*वज्रासन* 




 वज्रासन सामान्य रूप से बैठकर किया जाना जाने वाला योग है. इस योग में  जंघाओं, घुटनों, पैरों एवं कोहनियों का व्यायाम होता है. इस मु्द्रा से  शरीर का पीछला भाग संतुलित रहता है. शरीर को सुडौल बनाए रखने के लिए भी यह  योग लाभप्रद होता है.


 *वज्रासन से लाभ –* 
जिन्हें पीठ में और कमर में पीड़ा रहती है उनके लिए वज्रासन बहुत ही  लाभप्रद योग है. ध्यान मुद्रा के लिए भी वज्रासन बहुत ही लाभप्रद है  क्योंकि इससे मेरूदंड सीधा होता है और शरीर का ऊपरी भाग रिलैक्स महसूस करता  है. जिन लोगों को पद्मासन करने में  कठिनई महसूस होती है वे पद्मासन की  जगह वज्रासन भी कर सकते हैं.

----------


## mantu007

*वज्रासन अवस्था –* इस योग का अभ्यास करते समय जंघाओं में तनाव के कारण घुटनों पर  बैठना कठिन लग रहा हो तो हिप्स के नीचे कम्बल मोड़कर रख लें. इस योग मुद्रा  को तभी तक करना चाहिए जबतक की आप आरामदायक स्थिति महसूस करें.


*सावधानियां*
जब घुटनों अथवा टखनों में किसी प्रकार की परेशानी हो उस समय वज्रासन का अभ्यास नहीं करना चाहिए.


*वज्रासन क्रिया –* 

स्टेप 1 घुटने टेक कर ज़मीन पर बैठें. घुटनों के ऊपरी भाग हिप्स से लगे हों और तलवों के ऊपरी भाग ज़मीन से लगे हों.स्टेप 2 सांस छोड़ते हुए अपने एड़ियों पर बैठें.स्टेप 3 अपने हाथों को जंघाओं के ऊपर घुटनो के करीब रखें.स्टेप 4 कंधे व शरीर के ऊपरी भाग आरामदायक स्थिति में होने चाहिए और मेरूदंड सीधा एवं तना होना चाहिए.स्टेप 5 सिर को सीधा रखें और सामने देखना चाहिए.स्टेप 6 इस मु्द्रा में 30 सेकेंड से 1 मिनट तक बने रहें.

----------


## mantu007

*दोस्तों कम से कम आप लोग रिप्लाई तो दिया करो . धन्यवाद*

----------


## mantu007

*वीरासन योग मुद्रा*



 *वीरासन अवस्था – 
*

श्वसन एवं ध्यान मुद्रा के संदर्भ में वीरासन काफी उपयोगी है. योग की यह  मुद्रा संस्कृत के वीर शब्द से आया है जिसका अर्थ बहादुर होता है. इस योग  के क्रम में अगर आपको अपने पैरों पर बैठने में कठिनाई महसूस हो तो कम्बल को  मोड़कर उसके सहारे बैठ सकते हैं. इस स्थिति में आप धीरे धीरे पैरों को  मोड़ने की कोशिश करें जिससे जंघाओं पर अधिक जोड़ नहीं पड़े. जब आप इस तरह  कुछ हफ्ते इस योग का अभ्यास करेंगे तो आप अपने जंघाओं एवं घुटनों में  लचीलापन महसूस करने लगेंगे और ज़मीन पर आसानी से पैरों के बल बैठ सकेंगे.  अभ्यास के दौरान टखनों और घुटनों पर अधिक बल नहीं लगाना चाहिए.

----------


## mantu007

*सावधानियां*
जब आपके घुटनों एवं टखनों में किसी प्रकार की परेशानी महसूस हो उस समय इस योग मुद्रा का अभ्यास नहीं करना चाहिए.


*योग क्रिया -  
*

स्टेप 1 घुटनों को मोड़ कर बैठें.स्टेप 2 पैरों को थोड़ा फैलाएं और हिप्स के सीध में रखें.स्टेप 3 पैरों को हिप्स से कुछ बाहर फैलाएं और तलवों के ऊपरी भाग को जमीन से लगाएं.स्टेप 4 आगे की ओर झुके और घुटनों के नीचे भाग पर हाथ रखें.स्टेप 5 सांस छोड़ते हुए अपने पैरो पर बैठें.स्टेप 6 अपने हाथों को घुटनों के ऊपर रखें.स्टेप 7 कंधों को आराम की मुद्रा में रखें और तन कर बैठें. सिर को सीधा  रखें को सामने की ओर देखें. इस मुद्रा में 30 सेकेंड से 1 मिनट तक बने  रहें.

----------


## mantu007

*टेबल मुद्रा* 




 टेबल मुद्रा नाम से ही स्पष्ट होता है कि इस आसन में शरीर को मेज के  समान मुद्रा में रखकर योग का अभ्यास किया जाता है.इस आसन से रीढ़ की  हड्डियों, हथेलियों, कमर और घुटनों का व्यायाम होता है.इस आसन का अभ्यास  किस प्रकार करना चाहिए.इस आसन के क्या लाभ हैं और इसकी अवस्था क्या है आइये  इसे देखें.

----------


## mantu007

*टेबल मुद्रा के लाभ* – 
इस आसन के अभ्यास से मेरूदंड सीधा रहता है.इस योग मुद्रा में शरीर का भार  घुटनों और हथेलियों पर होता है जिससे हड्डियां सीधी रहती है और वे मजबूत भी  होते हैं.अन्य योग मुद्रा का अभ्यास करने हेतु शरीर को तैयार करने के  संदर्भ में भी यह योग काफी लाभप्रद है.
*
योग अवस्था* – 
जब आप टेबल मुद्रा (Table Pose) का अभ्यास करते हैं उस समय सिर और मेरूदंड  एक सीध में रहना चाहिए.योग के क्रम में घुटनों में दर्द या तनाव महसूस होने  पर आप अपनी सुविधा के लिए घुटनों के नीचे कोई मुलायम चीज़ जैसे कम्बल या  तौलिया रख सकते हैं.

----------


## mantu007

*सावधानियां*
जिनकी कलाईयों में किसी प्रकार की परेशानी या तकलीफ हो उन्हें टेबुल मुद्रा  का अभ्यास नहीं करना चाहिए.इस योग में घुटनों पर विशेष बल लगता है अत:  घुटनों में तकलीफ की अवस्था में इस आसन का अभ्यास नहीं करना चाहिए.

*योग क्रिया* - 


स्टेप 1 हथेलियों और घुटनों पर शरीर को स्थित करें.इस अवस्था में तलवों का ऊपरी भाग ज़मीन से लगा होना चाहिए.स्टेप 2 अपनी उंगलियों को फैलाएं और मघ्यमा उंगली सीधी रखें.स्टेप 3 ज़मीन को हाथों से थोड़ा दबाएं.बांहों को सीधा और कंधों को नीचे की ओर रखें.स्टेप 4 हिप्स को फैलाएं और सिर को मेरूदंड की सीध में रखें.इस मुद्रा में 20 सेकेण्ड से 1 मिनट तक बने रहें.

----------


## mantu007

*मार्जरासन* 




 बिल्ली को मार्जर भी कहते हैं.यह योग आसन शरीर को उर्जावान और सक्रिय  बनाये रखने के लिए बहुत ही लाभप्रद है.इस आसन से रीढ़ की हड्डियों में  पर्याप्त खिंचाव होता है जो शरीर को लचीला बनाये रखने में कारगर होता है.इस  आसन का अभ्यास आप किस प्रकार कर सकते हैं एवं इस योग मुद्रा से क्या लाभ  है आइये इसे देखें.

----------


## mantu007

*मार्जरासन के लाभ  –*
मार्जरासन से शारीरिक तनाव दूर होता है.यह आसन शरीर को चुस्त दुरूस्त बनाये  रखता है.इस योग मुद्रा से शरीर में रक्त संचार सुचारू पूर्वक हो पाता  है.कंधों, कमर और हिप्स में जिस प्रकार खिंचाव होता है वह शरीर को सक्रिय  बनाये रखने के लिए बहुत ही लाभप्रद होता है.इस आसन से पाचनतंत्र की कार्य  क्षमता पर सकारात्मक प्रभाव होता है.कठिन योग आसनों का अभ्यास करने के  पश्चात रिलैक्स के लिए इस आसन का अभ्यास बहुत ही लाभप्रद होता है.


*मार्जरासन अवस्था –*
मार्जरासन में सांस प्रश्वास के साथ शरीर का मूवमेंट होता है.जब आप पीठ को  उठाते हैं और घुमते हैं उस समय सांस छोड़ना होता है और जब कमर को झुकाते  हैं तब सांस लेते हैं.इस आसन के अभ्यास के समय शरीर को कड़ा नहीं करना  चाहिए.शरीर को जितना लचीला और सहज बनाये रखेंगे उतना की अच्छा होगा.आसन के  क्रम में रीढ़ की हड्डियो में पर्याप्त खिंचाव हो इसका ध्यान रखना चाहिए.इस  अवस्था में कमर और गर्दन के पार्श्व भाग में दबाव नहीं हो इसका ध्यान रखना  चाहिए.जब आप कमर को उठाते हैं और पीठ को घुमाते हैं उस समय समय कंधे तनाव  रहित हों इसका ख्याल रखना चाहिए.

----------


## mantu007

*सावधानियां* 
मार्जरासन का अभ्यास उस स्थिति में नहीं करना चाहिए जबकि कमर में किसी  प्रकार की कोई परेशानी हो.घुटनों एवं कलाईयों में कष्ट अथवा तकलीफ की  स्थिति में भी इसका अभ्यास नहीं करना चाहिए.
*
योग क्रिया –* 
स्टेप 1 टेबल मुद्रा के समान हथेलियों और घुटनों पर शरीर को स्थापित  करें.इस अवस्था में कलाई कंधे के नीचे और घुटने हिप्स के नीचे होने  चाहिए.

स्टेप 2 हथेलियों को फैलाएं, मध्यमा उंगली को सीधा रखें.

स्टेप 3  मेरूदंड, गर्दन और सिर एक सीध में रखें.इस अवस्था में मेरूदंड को झुकाना  नहीं चाहिए.

स्टेप 4 शरीर का भार हथेलियों और घुटनों पर समान रूप से  डालें.हिप्स को अंदर की ओर लें और कमर को छत की दिशा में उठाएं.

स्टेप 5  ठुढ़्ढी को छाती से लगाएं.

स्टेप 6 गहरी सांस लेते हुए पेट को नीचे की ओर  लाएं और कमर को ऊपर की ओर ले जाएं.

स्टेप 7 सिर को छत की दिशा में उठाएं और  सामने देखें.

स्टेप 8 इस मुद्रा को 5 से 7 बार दुहराएं.

----------


## mantu007

*अश्व संचालन योग*




अश्व संचालन योग मुद्रा दो शब्दों से मिलकर बना है.अश्व का अर्थ होता है  घोड़ और संचालन का अर्थ है चलाना.इस मुद्रा में जिस प्रकार घोड़े को  दौड़ाया जाता है उस मुद्रा में शरीर को रखकर योग का अभ्यास किया जाता है.इस  योग का अभ्यास कैसे किया जाना चाहिए.यह हमारे लिए किस प्रकार लाभप्रद है  आइये इसे देखें.

----------


## mantu007

*अश्व संचालन** योग के लाभ* –
अश्व संचालन योग से जंघाओं में स्थित तनाव दूर होता है.यह मुद्रा मेरूदंड  को सीधा बनाने रखने के लिए कारगर होता है.यह छाती और हिप्स के लिए अच्छा  व्यायाम होता है.इससे श्वसन क्रिया अच्छी रहती है.इस आसन के अभ्यास से  जंघाओं और शरीर में लचीलापन आता है जिससे पीछे की ओर झुककर किया जिन योग  मुद्राओं का अभ्यास किया जाता है उन्हें अभ्यास करते समय विशेष परेशानी  नहीं होती है.इसी प्रकार बैठकर जिन आसनों का अभ्यास किया जाता है उनके लिए  भी यह योग बहुत ही लाभकारी होता है.
*
अश्व संचालन अवस्था* – 
इस आसन के अभ्यास के समय कमर झुके नहीं इसके लिए मेरूदंड सीधा और लम्बवत  रखना चाहिए.अभ्यास के समय श्वसन के साथ धड़ और मेरूदंड ऊपर की ओर हो इसका  ख्याल रखना चाहिए और प्रश्वास के साथ कमर नीचे की ओर हो इसका ध्यान रखना  चाहिए.इस मुद्रा का अभ्यास करते समय चाहें तो घुटनों के नीचे कम्बल या  तौलिया रख सकते हैं इससे आपके घुटने रिलैक्स रहेंगे.

----------


## mantu007

*सावधानियां* 
जब घुटनों में अथवा हिप्स में किसी प्रकार की परेशानी हो उस समय इस मद्रा का अभ्यास नहीं करना चाहिए.
*
योग क्रिया* – 
स्टेप 1 टेबल मुद्रा के समान हथेलियों और घुटनों पर शरीर को स्थापित करें.स्टेप 2 बाएं पैर को आगे बढ़ाएं और दोनों हाथों के बीच पैर को लाएं.स्टेप 3 हथेलियो से ज़मीन को दबाएं.धड़ को ऊपर उठाएं.स्टेप 4 मेरूदंड को सीधा आगे की ओर खींच कर रखें.स्टेप 5 सिर और गर्दन को आगे की ओर मेरूदंड की सीध में रखें.छाती को आगे की ओर झुकाकर नहीं रखें.स्टेप 6 इस मुद्रा में 30 सेकेण्ड से 1 मिनट तक बने रहें.स्टेप 7 दोनों तरफ 5-6 बार इसे दुहराएं.

----------


## mantu007

*उत्तानासन*




 इस आसन का अभ्यास खड़ा रह किया जाता है. इस आसन से सिर, कमर पैर एवं  मेरूदंड का व्यायाम होता है. खड़े रहकर योग का अभ्यास करने के बाद इस  मुद्रा का अभ्यास करना विशेष लाभप्रद होता है. यह आसन किस प्रकार से  लाभप्रद है. इसका अभ्यास कैसे करना चाहिए एवं इसमें क्या सावधानी रखनी  चाहिए आइये इसे देखें.

----------


## mantu007

*उत्तानासन के लाभ –*
उत्तान आसन के नियमित अभ्यास से शरीर के पिछले भागों का सम्पूर्ण व्यायाम  हो जाता है और इन भागों में मौजूद तनाव दूर होता है. यह पैरों के पार्श्व  भागों को लचीला और मजबूत बनाने वाली योग मुद्रा है. इस आसन से रीढ़ की  हड्डियों में पर्याप्त खींचाव होता है. गर्दन और मस्तिष्क को रिलैक्स मिलता  है. मानसिक तनाव कम होता है और शांति मिलती है.


*उत्तानासन अवस्था –* 
उत्तानासन का अभ्यास करते समय सिर और गर्दन को ज़मीन की दिशा में जहां तक  संभव हो मोड़ना चाहिए.  इस अवस्था में मेरूदंड सीधी होनी चाहिए. आसन के समय  हथेलियों को जमीन से लगा होना चाहिए. अगर ऐसा करने में आप सक्षम नहीं हैं  तो बाहों को ज़मीन की दिशा में जहां तक संभव हो झुकाकर रखें अथवा घुटनों उस  हद तक मोड़ने की कोशिश करें जिससे की हथेलियां ज़मीन का स्पर्श कर सके.  अभ्यास के दौरान हिप्स को घुटनों के समानान्तर रखने की चेष्टा करनी चाहिए.

----------


## mantu007

*सावधानी* 
उच्च रक्तचाप से पीड़ित लोगों को इस मुद्रा का अभ्यास नहीं करना चाहिए.  जिनकी कमर में तकलीफ हो उन्हें स्वस्थ होने के बाद ही अभ्यास करना चाहिए.  सिर दर्द होने पर इस योग मुद्रा का अभ्यास नही करना चाहिए. अभ्यास के समय  कमर और कंधों पर अनावश्यक जोर नहीं लगाना चाहिए.


*योग क्रिया –*

स्टेप 1 सीधा खड़े हो जाएं.स्टेप 2 सांस लेते हुए हाथों को सिर के ऊपर ले जाएं. स्टेप 3 शरीर को ऊपर छत की ओर खींचे. इस स्थिति में कंधों को रिलैक्स रखना चाहिए.स्टेप 4 हिप्स से शरीर को आगे की ओर झुकाएं. इस अवस्था में पैरों को ज़मीन पर दृढ़ता के साथ टिकाए रखना चाहिए.स्टेप 5 सिर और गर्दन को आराम की मुद्रा में ज़मीन की ओर रखें और हिप्स को छत की तरफ उठाएं.स्टेप 6 हथेलियों को पैरो के दोनों ओर रखें. स्टेप 7 सांस छोड़ते हुए पार्श्व भाग को आगे ले जाएं और तलवों को जमीन की ओर दबाएं.स्टेप 8 इस मुद्रा में 10 सेकेण्ड से 1 मिनट तक बने रहें.

----------


## mantu007

*पिरामिड योग मुद्रा*



 पिरामिड मुद्रा को पार्श्वोत्नासन के नाम से भी जाना जाता है.  इस मुद्रा  में आगे की ओर झुकना होता है जिससे रीढ़ की हड्डियो और पैरों में पर्याप्त  खींचाव होता है. यह योग मुद्रा पूरे शरीर के लिए लाभप्रद है. इस योग मुद्रा  का अभ्यास आप किस प्रकार से कर सकते हैं. इस मुद्रा के अभ्यास से क्या लाभ  होता है एवं इसकी अवस्था क्या है आइये इसे जानें.

----------


## kumarku

bhai maja agaya, kya baat h ese he sex ka aasan bhe bata dete to maja ajata














war games, utorrent

----------


## BISHTNISHA

दोस्त मेरी गर्दन  और पीठ मैं  रीड की हड्डी के पास बहूत जकडन होती हैं जो की डाक्टरों ने मुझे कुछ योगा करने को कहा हैं पर उससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ा इसलिए मेरे लिए भी कोई योगा हो तो कृपा सेंड करें.

धन्यबाद 

आपकी निशा बिष्ट

----------


## krezza

बहुत अच्छा . करें योग, रहें निरोग. शुभकामनायें.

----------


## dev b

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...बधाई

----------


## sanjchou

बहुत अच्छा, आपने इसे बीच में क्यों छोड़ दिया?

----------


## mantu007

> bhai maja agaya, kya baat h ese he sex ka aasan bhe bata dete to maja ajata





> दोस्त मेरी गर्दन  और पीठ मैं  रीड की हड्डी के पास बहूत जकडन होती हैं जो की डाक्टरों ने मुझे कुछ योगा करने को कहा हैं पर उससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ा इसलिए मेरे लिए भी कोई योगा हो तो कृपा सेंड करें.
> 
> धन्यबाद 
> 
> आपकी निशा बिष्ट





> बहुत अच्छा . करें योग, रहें निरोग. शुभकामनायें.





> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...बधाई





> बहुत अच्छा, आपने इसे बीच में क्यों छोड़ दिया?


आप सभी  का सूत्र भ्रमण के  लिए धन्यवाद ............।
आगे और  भी योग मुद्राएँ डाली जाएंगी ..........

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत बढिया जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र , लगे रहो मित्र ......सूत्र अद्यतन करो मित्र.......*

----------


## dharma23

बहतरीन.................... कृपया जारी रखे!

----------


## deshpremi

Mantu Bhai ise aage badao 

Abhi tak kee postings dekhi uske liye bahut-2 dhanyavaad

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सर जी .................................जरी रखे

----------


## Raja44

मटु जी अच्छे खासे योगा बता रहे थे कुछ ही सीख पाये थे सीखाने वाले ही किसी दालान मेँ जा बैठे

----------


## mantu007

> बहुत बढ़िया सर जी .................................जरी रखे





> मटु जी अच्छे खासे योगा बता रहे थे कुछ ही सीख पाये थे सीखाने वाले ही किसी दालान मेँ जा बैठे


भाई लोग कल से इस सूत्र को गति दूंगा ................धन्यवाद भ्रमण के लिए

----------


## mantu007

*स्पाईनल रोल योग मुद्रा*



हमारे शरीर के पीछे मेरूरज्जु Spine होता है.यह कमर से लेकर गर्दन तक होता है.मेरूरज्जु या मेरूदंड हमारे शरीर को आधार देता है जिससे शरीर तन कर खड़ा रहता है.यह जितना मजबूत और लचीला होता है शरीर उतना ही सक्रिय होता है.स्पाईनल रोल ऐसी योग मुद्रा है जिससे मेरूदंड का पूरा व्यायाम हो जाता है.

----------


## mantu007

*स्पाईनल रोल के लाभ* 

स्पाईनल रोल व्यायाम मेरूदंड को उर्जावान बनाने के लिए बहुत ही अच्छा योग है.लम्बे समय तक जब खड़े रहना होता है तब शरीर के पीछले हिस्से में तनाव बन जाता है.यह योग शरीर के पीछले भाग में मौजूद तनाव से राहत दिलाने में कारगर होता है.स्पाईनल रोल से मेरूदंड में लचीलापन आता है और शरीर हल्का महसूस होता है.लोअर बैक में किसी प्रकार की परेशानी को दूर करने में भी यह काफी सहायक होता है.

*स्पाईनल रोल की अवस्था* 

स्पानल रोल की क्रिया में पीठ को गोल घुमाने की जगह आप चाहें तो खड़े होने की मुद्रा में बैठकर पीछले हिस्से को ज़मीन से जितनी ऊचाई तक ले जा सकते हैं ले जाकर दोनों हाथों से ज़मीन को छूने की क्रिया करते हैं तो इससे मेरूदंड की हड्डियों पर अधिक बल भी नहीं पड़ता है और लाभ भी पूरा मिलता है.इस क्रिया को करते समय ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि शरीर के नीचले भाग पर अधिक बल नहीं पड़े.जब आप स्पाईनल रोल की योग मुद्रा करते हैं उस समय आप अपनी रीढ़ की हड्डियों के हर जोड़ को मेरूदंड की दिशा में नीचे की ओर खींचता हुआ महसूस करते हैं.

----------


## mantu007

*सावधानियां -*
जिन लोगों को उच्च रक्तचाप सम्बन्धी शिकायत हो उन्हें यह योग किसी कुशल योग प्रशिक्षक की देख रेख में ही करना चाहिए.

*योग क्रिया -*

    स्टेप 1 दोनों घुटनों को मोड़ कर तलवों पर शरीर का वजन डाल कर बैठें.
    स्टेप 2 दोनों हाथों की हथेलियों को ज़मीन से टिकाएं.शरीर के पीछले भागों को ऊपर उठाते हुए धीरे धीरे सांस छोड़े.
    स्टेप 3 हाथों को ज़मीन की ओर झुकाएं और शरीर के ऊपरी हिस्से को ज़मीन की ओर मोड़ें.
    स्टेप 4 सांस लेते हुए शरीर को धीरे धीरे वापस पूर्ववत स्थिति में लाएं.
    स्टेप 5 स्पाईन सीधा होने के बाद अंत में सिर और गर्दन को उठाएं.योग के दौरान शरीर को हल्का रखना चाहिए एवं सिर, गर्दन और कंधों को आरामदायक स्थिति में बनाए रखें.

----------


## kiranrami

*बशोत मस्त ,,,,*

----------

